# JACKRABBITS



## cat-face timber (May 10, 2014)

Any of you there in AS Land have issues with JACKRABBITS eating your stuff?
I have a constant battle with the Long Eared Mother ****ers!
I am so sick of them eating my Grapes down to the ground and they LOVE baby Elm Trees as well.


----------



## Tree Feller (May 13, 2014)

we don't have jack's here just Eastern cottontails. For the most part they don't bother much. It's the freakin Deer that eat our stuff! But once you shoot a few they will slack off. Not sure how Jack Rabbits eat but our cottontails are pretty tasty!


----------



## Sagetown (May 13, 2014)

Growing up near orange orchards, and grape vineyards in California, the farmers appreciated us boys putting the hurts on the JR population with our .22's and shotguns.


----------



## 066blaster (May 14, 2014)

I have cottontails. They have killed alot of my apple trees. Spray with liquid fence. Or make your own. 1/4 cup minced garlic, 3 eggs, 1 cup of milk and a gallon of water mix it, Let sit for an hour and strain into a spray bottle. Beat the eggs before adding. It works!!! For deer too. Spray every few weeks. I spray it on my tree trunks before I get a metal fence up. They won't touch anything this spray is on. Don't spray it on the fruit though. Just leaves or vines.


----------



## crotchclimber (Jul 19, 2014)

Where I live we have brush rabbits. They love to get into my vegetable garden and eat about everything green this time of year. I've had to fence everything since they're most active at night. I shoot some but can't make much of a dent in the population. One kept chewing through my plastic fencing around my corn and squash garden until I put up some wire. My main garden is 2x12 raised beds with removable wire fence panels. They don't get in there. But building elaborate fenced gardens get expensive. Fencing and buying all the water around here kind of makes growing my own vegetables a money loser here combined with all the loss to pests. But maybe try some hot pepper wax or similar repellent on your grape vines.


----------



## fubar2 (Jul 26, 2014)

Go into the Jackalope business.


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 22, 2014)

Wish i was closer i would help thin em out


----------



## Ron660 (May 26, 2015)

cat-face timber said:


> Any of you there in AS Land have issues with JACKRABBITS eating your stuff?
> I have a constant battle with the Long Eared Mother ****ers!
> I am so sick of them eating my Grapes down to the ground and they LOVE baby Elm Trees as well.


Get a Cat!


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 27, 2015)

You could always try muppets.


----------

